# App pour faire du streaming vidéo depuis un serveur distant



## netgui (2 Octobre 2014)

Je cherche donc une app pour streamer des vidéos depuis un serveur distant (seedbox ou synology). Sur mon mac j'utile XBMC en Webdav (ou en FTP parfois aussi), je cherche quelque chose d'équivalent sur iOS qui permette de browser les dossiers et lancer le stream d'une vidéo. Il y a bien Video Player (je crois) mais les vidéos sont hachées. 

merci pour votre aide,


----------



## LukeSkywalker (2 Octobre 2014)

Peut-être que nPlayer te conviendra, il fait une bonne mémoire tampon avant de lancer la vidéo. J'arrive à streamer des mkv de 5Go en wifi alors qu'avec les autres applis que j'ai testé ça laguait.
Les codecs audio dts ne fonctionnent pas mais je crois que c'est le cas pour toute les applis du genre.
Prix 5, mais pour ma part ça les vaut, je l'utilise avec ma time capsule et mon dd fuel LaCie.


----------



## netgui (2 Octobre 2014)

Merci Luke! la force est vraiment avec toi ! C'est exactement ce que je cherchais. Juste dommage qu'il n'y ait pas une version démo (genre avec limite sur les vidéos à 5 min) histoire de s'assurer que ça fait le taff... mais manifestement vu ton avis, celui des autres et leur descriptif, cette app est une tuerie, je télécharge ça ce soir. Merci !!!


----------



## LukeSkywalker (2 Octobre 2014)

Pas de soucis, j'espère que ça fonctionnera pour toi. 
Petite précision je ne l'ai jamais testé en lecture à distance mais vu ce que tu dis des autres appli ça ne peut que être mieux.


----------



## netgui (2 Octobre 2014)

Je viens de tester sur mon ipad... Fonctionne nickel ! encore merci Luke !


----------



## LukeSkywalker (2 Octobre 2014)

Que la force soit avec toi.


----------

